# Programm aus S5 AG auslesen



## webinspirit (14 Oktober 2006)

Hi,

habe so fast keine Ahnung was die S5 angeht. Habe mal etwas in der Ausbildung vor 5 Jahren damit zu tun gehat da aber auch nur mit dem Handprogrammiergerät und seitdem nur mit S7 unterwegs.

Jetzt soll ich ein S5 Programm aus dem AG auslesen und dieses speichern.
Nun ist mein Problem das ich nicht mal weiß wie ich ein neues Projekt anlege. 
Muss ich ein neues Projekt anlegen in dieses ich dann das Programm sepeichere oder kann ich das Programm einfach unter einem neuen Namen speichern.
Suche drigend rat weil ich am Montag zum Kunden muss.


----------



## Question_mark (14 Oktober 2006)

*Also bitte noch ein paar Infos, wegen Reparatur der Kristallkugel...*

Hallo,



			
				webinspirit schrieb:
			
		

> nur mit dem Handprogrammiergerät



Soll das S5-Programm auch mit einem Handprogrammiergerät ausgelsesen werden ???
Für uns als Leser Deines Beitrages stellt sich jetzt die Frage, welche Geräte, Kabel etc. und welche Software Dir zur Lösung Deiner Aufgabe zur Verfügung stehen.
Ausserdem könntest Du der Forumgemeinde in der Beantwortung Deiner Frage auch durch eine, wenn auch nur kurze, Angabe der auszulesenden CPU-Type behilflich sein. Ich will hier jetzt nicht die blöden Sprüche mit der Kristallkugel loslassen, aber einige zusätzliche Infos musst Du schon herauslassen. Ansonsten wird es sehr schwierig, eine Antwort zu finden...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## webinspirit (14 Oktober 2006)

Ich habe das Power PG von Siemens mit der Step 5 Version 7.23.

Wie ich das PG online kriege mit der SPS ist kein Problem, ich hänge nur fest weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich ein neues Projekt anlege und dann dort die Daten aus dem AG hinein bekomme oder die aktuellen AG Daten als neues Projekt abspeichern kann. Die CPU weiß ich leider erst am Monat wenn ich vor der Kiste stehe. An dieser haben wir noch nie gearbeitet und ich soll das Programm jetzt etwas erweitern.


----------



## JörgK (14 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,



webinspirit schrieb:


> Ich habe das Power PG von Siemens mit der Step 5 Version 7.23.
> 
> ... weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie ich ein neues Projekt anlege und dann dort die Daten aus dem AG hinein bekomme oder die aktuellen AG Daten als neues Projekt abspeichern kann. ...


 
Die Antwort(en) auf Deine Frage findest Du im Handbuch, Kapitel 4: 
"Anlegen und Bearbeiten von Projekten".


Gruss,
Jörg


----------



## Question_mark (14 Oktober 2006)

*Programm aus S5 auslesen*

Hallo,

Das Thema Anlegen und Bearbeiten von Projekten hat "JörgK" ja nun schon beantwortet. 


			
				webinspirit schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Power PG von Siemens mit der Step 5 Version 7.23.



Damit sollte eigentlich alles möglich sein, das passende Kabel dazu mal vorausgesetzt...
Der Transfer vom AG zum PG nach erfolgter Erstellung des Projekts :

1. Menüpunkt "Bausteine" anwählen.
2. Menüpunkt "Übertragen" anwählen.
2. "Übertragen von"    : hier "AG" auswählen.   
3. "Übertragen nach " : hier "Programmdatei" auswählen.
4. Wenn das Projekt richtig angelegt wurde, ist die richtige Datei hier     
    automatisch voreingestellt. 
5. Unter "Auswahl" die zu übertragenden Bausteine auswählen 
6. Wenn alle Bausteine übertragen werden sollen, dann "B" eintragen.
7. Die Auswahl "Übertragen" anklicken.
8. Alle bisher vom sachkundigen Anwender sorgsam gepflegten Kommentare 
    und Dokumentationsbausteine sind nach dieser Aktion i.A. im Arsch.
9. Viel Spass am AG-Abzug ohne Dokumentation und Kommentare, 
    vielleicht noch eine gehörige Portion an indizierter Bearbeitung im S5-      
    Programm und der ganze Aufwand war ziemlich nutzlos.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## webinspirit (15 Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Auflistung!!
Werde ich mir ausdrucken und als kleine Nothilfe mal mitnehmen.

Ich weiß das alle Komentare i.A. sind aber was soll ich machen.
Ich muss zum Glück nicht die bestehenden funktionen bearbeiten
sondern nur etwas neues hinzu fügen. Die bekommen mehrere Lichtschranken und wollen diese Auswerten. Mache mir einen neuen
FC oder PB und werde es dann dort einbauen ohne das Original anzufassen.


----------



## bier1903 (23 Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein PG mit STEP 5 V 7.23 und möchte aus einer S5 102 ein Programm laden.

 Als Kabel habe ich ein Interface: https://electropapa.com/de/seriell-...ZPqKVvZ66NuT4NXNvEQhvuRQVfg1fBRBoCAZsQAvD_BwE

Wenn ich das Kabel an der SPS einstecke wird die LED am Interface rot.

Am PG habe ich das Interface auf den COM1 gelegt, wenn ich jetzt unter Projekt -> einstellen -> offline auf online stellen will, kommt entweder Zeitüberlauf oder Keine Daten vom AG.

Muss ich hier noch weitere Einstellung für die Kommunikation vornehmen?
Gibt es bei Step5 ein Blinken wie in Step7?

Wie weiter oben beschrieben kann ich leider unter Baustein -> Übertragung -> kein AG auswählen, diese sind beide oben und unten grau.

Könnte mir jemand helfen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

> Wenn ich das Kabel an der SPS einstecke wird die LED am Interface rot.



Dann steck es lieber nicht mehr an, keine Ahnung was das für ein NoName Kabel ist. Laut Datenblatt passt es auch nicht für eine S5-100.
Welche LED wird genau ROT? Pass auf das du nicht mehr kaputt machst als eh schon nicht geht.

Ich benutze entweder das Originalkabel oder an Laptops ohne S5 Schnittstelle folgendes:
https://www.process-informatik.de/9359_pg-com.html/?lang=de_


----------



## Rudi (23 Februar 2021)

Da du ein Power PG von Siemens hast brauchst Du keinen extra Schnittstellenwandler. Nimm das original zum PG gehörende Kabel, da machst Du nichts verkehrt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

> Da du ein Power PG



Er hat kein Power PG, das ist ein alter Beitrag von 2006. Er hat vermutlich einen Standard Laptop mit RS232.


----------



## Rudi (23 Februar 2021)

Nö, der Beitrag war von heue früh.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

Rudi schrieb:


> Nö, der Beitrag war von heue früh.



Ja schon aber von Power PG lese ich dort nichts. 

Er schreibt er hätte ein PG, wäre mal interessant was das genau für eines ist weil er dann ja, wie du bereits schriebst, keinen Wandler benötigt.


----------



## Rudi (23 Februar 2021)

Kann sein das ich das falsch gedeutet habe. Aber von einem PG ist die Rede. Ich persönlich habe aber auch nicht so viel Bedenken gegen das von Ihm genannte Kabel. Die rote LED zeigt an das die Spannungsversorgung ok ist. Ich habe auch schon solche Kabel verwendet ohne Probleme. Das Risiko trägt natürlich jeder für sich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Februar 2021)

Ich weiß nicht, das Noname Teil kostet 18 €, das von PI 59 € inkl. Support bei Problemen....  Wenn man jetzt eine Stunde mit dem Günstigding erfolglos rummacht, ist das von PI auch schon bezahlt.
Dies ist ja die Fortführung dieses Beitrages:
Siemens S5 Steuerung hat einen Fehler auf den DI/DO Karten


----------



## Rudi (23 Februar 2021)

Ja, das ist wohl richtig.


----------



## PN/DP (23 Februar 2021)

59 EUR sind aber nicht an den Herstellungskosten orientiert ...  An so einem RS232-TTY-Adapter für S5 ist ja nicht viel dran. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, daß ein billig-Hersteller da irgendwas falsch machen kann ... (außer "USB" draufdrucken wo gar kein USB drin/dran ist ...  )

Ich musste mir vor Jahren mal einen RS232-TTY-Adapter für eine S5 basteln. Und es musste schnell gehen. Da hatte ich sogar die 5V aus der Schnittstelle der S5 für die Versorgung der Schaltung angezapft.  Der Adapter funktioniert so einwandfrei. Die Platine hatte ich in das Elektronik-Gehäuse eines Siemens PC/PPI-Kabels eingebaut. So steht auf meinem DIY-Adapter original SIEMENS drauf 



bier1903 schrieb:


> Als Kabel habe ich ein Interface: https://electropapa.com/de/seriell-...ZPqKVvZ66NuT4NXNvEQhvuRQVfg1fBRBoCAZsQAvD_BwE
> 
> Wenn ich das Kabel an der SPS einstecke wird die LED am Interface rot.


Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, daß an irgendeiner S5-CPU eine rote LED anging, wenn ich meinen Adapter angesteckt hatte. Oder meinst Du die LED an Deinem Programmierkabel/Adapter/Interface? Das wird wohl normal sein. (scheint so, als ob auch heute noch rote LEDs die billigsten sind, oder bekommt man die mittlerweile sogar geschenkt?  )



bier1903 schrieb:


> ich habe auch ein PG mit STEP 5 V 7.23 und möchte aus einer S5 102 ein Programm laden.


Was genau meinst Du mit PG? Ein Simatic PG? Dann brauchst Du keinen TTY-Adapter sondern nur das richtige Kabel (mit 2 Widerständen drin). Im Simatic PG ist eine TTY-Schnittstelle (oder Wandler) eingebaut.

Oder hast Du vielleicht im Step 5 die falsche COM-Schnittstelle eingestellt? Probiere mal die anderen vorhandenen COM-Schnittstellen aus.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (23 Februar 2021)

PS: Oder könnte es sein, daß bei der/dieser CPU 102 keine 5V zwischen den Pins 14 (+) und 12 (M) der Schnittstelle rauskommen und der Adapter benötigt die 5V von diesen Pins?
Hier in der Siemens-Liste ist die CPU 102 nicht aufgeführt (aber die 101): Warum funktioniert mit dem S5-PC Konverter TTY - RS 232 kein Online-Betrieb?

Bei meinem Adapter habe ich die 5V an 3 (+) gegen 5 (-) abgegriffen.

Oder die COM-Schnittstelle des "PG" des Fragestellers bier1903 liefert zu geringen RS232-Pegel?

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Februar 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> 59 EUR sind aber nicht an den Herstellungskosten orientiert ...  An so einem RS232-TTY-Adapter für S5 ist ja nicht viel dran.



Naja, dafür kann man bei PI anrufen und die erklären einem dann ( sehr kompetent ) was man alles machen und prüfen kann und wie man mit Step7 Online kommt
und einen Abzug macht. Ich habe schon oft mit PI telefoniert und mir wurde immer kompetent, schnell und zielorientiert weitergeholfen. Und das in seinem Fall
für 59€. Der Flaschenetikettierer des TE ist jetzt seit wieviel Tagen ohne Funktion? Was sind da 59€

Dafür hat er jetzt für 18 € einen Billigumsetzer ohne Support auf dem irgendwas von USB aufgedruckt ist 


Themenstarter, schreib uns doch einmal was für ein PG du hast.


----------

